
Show HN: csv.wtf – Export Your Card Statements to CSV - jedschmidt
https://csv.wtf/apple-card/
======
toomuchtodo
OFX support on the roadmap?

~~~
jedschmidt
If there's demand for it, would love to look into that.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Appreciate it. Annoyed I can't pull my Apple Card data into Personal Capital.

